# String auslesen



## AwokenNeoX (11. Dez 2014)

Wie kann ich das auslesen ? Meine Aufgabe :
http://www.math.kit.edu/ianm2/lehre/java2007w/media/aufgabenblatt05_a5.pdf
Bin bei d) und komme nicht weiter


----------



## AwokenNeoX (11. Dez 2014)

Das ist mein Code:

```
import java.util.*;
public class Kassenzettel 
{

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Locale.setDefault(Locale.US);
		Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		sc.useDelimiter("[\r\n]+");
	}

}
```


----------



## Joose (11. Dez 2014)

Und wo ist der Code zu a), b) und c)?

Dein "bisheriger" Code ist einfach ein Copy&Paste aus der Aufgabe c) .... aber laut den Aufgaben sollte es noch andere Klassen, Methode bzw. Variablen geben.


----------



## AwokenNeoX (11. Dez 2014)

Das ist die Klasse: Position (Aufgabe A und B)


```
public class Position 
{
	private String Artikel; 
	private int Menge;
	private double Einzelpreis;

public Position(String a,int m, double e)
{
	Artikel = a;
	Menge = m;
	Einzelpreis = e;
}
}
```

Und der andere Code ist in der Klasse Kassenzettel  (Aufgabe C bis jetzt )


----------



## Joose (11. Dez 2014)

Hier geht es weiter mit dem Thread http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/164520-feld-erzeugen.html

@AwokenNeox: Bitte mach für ein Problem maximal 1 Thread auf, Danke!


----------

